# TomKat



## asteffey (Apr 18, 2006)

Is it weird Tom Cruise & Katie Holmes and Brooke Shields have babies on the same day? Congrats, TK its a girl!


----------



## alurabella (Apr 18, 2006)

What the... she had the baby??!?!!


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 18, 2006)

yup, her name is suri.. cnn called her the tomkitten


----------



## DaisyDee (Apr 18, 2006)

I think Suri is a pretty name.  I read that it means "princess"


----------



## aquarius11 (Apr 18, 2006)

Yay, the tomkitten has arrived!!  Suri is a pretty name!!  I wonder if Katie screamed, ha!!  God forbid.


----------



## Classic Beauty (Apr 18, 2006)

Ha ha!  Awkward turtle at the hospital.  Oh if you saw that on perezhilton.com, pretty sure I'm the one who emailed him.  *Brush the shouldas off*


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 18, 2006)

On BBC World news online, they said that 'Suri' also means 'red rose' in Persian. I have to confess, that sounds quite nice.

That's creepy though, Brooke & Katie having a baby on the same day, given their...difference in opinion (as publicly expressed via Tom "o' Bedlam" Cruise on post-natal/post-partum depression). Start taking your vitamins, ladies.

(FYI - Tom o' Bedlam is a famous semi-folk madman thought to have existed round 15th-cent Britain, Bedlam being the name of a mental asylum. Neil Gaiman craps on about him ALL the time)


----------



## Nightshayde (Apr 19, 2006)

Best Wishes to them.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Interesting name . . . I hope he gets slightly more normal now. . .


----------



## user2 (Apr 19, 2006)

There was a long report on eonline about it, the best part: *Father is presumably couch-hopping happy.*


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Apr 19, 2006)

I really do feel sorry for her... Who the **** is he to say, no painkillers, no noise whatsoever... I really feel sorry for this baby, god knows what its going to be taught as I heard on the news today... it will have a "scientology" upbringing... how the **** is that a way to make your child grow up... Sorry if theres any fans but I really can't ****** stand him!


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Apr 19, 2006)

Oh and I wonder who named the baby with no consideration for anyone else...


----------



## faerie_bel (Apr 19, 2006)

It is very unusual that TomKat's baby arrived the same day as Brooke Shield's...


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Apr 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cookie_monsta2504* 
_I really do feel sorry for her... Who the **** is he to say, no painkillers, no noise whatsoever... I really feel sorry for this baby, god knows what its going to be taught as I heard on the news today... it will have a "scientology" upbringing... how the **** is that a way to make your child grow up... Sorry if theres any fans but I really can't ****** stand him!_

 
i agree 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




she also sounds like such a pushover for agreein to all this, stand up for yourself!


----------



## alurabella (Apr 19, 2006)

Just to let yall know- a silent birth give themother right to drugs and making noise... its everyone ELSE who has to be quiet. It's just the media making it sound so horrible!


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alurabella* 
_Just to let yall know- a silent birth give themother right to drugs and making noise... its everyone ELSE who has to be quiet. It's just the media making it sound so horrible!_

 
^^^^yes.


----------



## user2 (Apr 19, 2006)

And it always takes two to tango! If she want to follow his rules, have fun!!!

But I just found out that suri is the japanese word for pickpocket!


----------



## Shawna (Apr 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alurabella* 
_Just to let yall know- a silent birth give themother right to drugs and making noise... its everyone ELSE who has to be quiet. It's just the media making it sound so horrible!_

 
That's good to know.  I had to have an emergency c-section and all I could think of was what would have happened to me and the baby if I wasn't allowed to take drugs.  As for the noise, I couldn't have said anything if I wanted to, I was too doped up from the spinal


----------



## Wattage (Apr 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
_That's good to know.  I had to have an emergency c-section and all I could think of was what would have happened to me and the baby if I wasn't allowed to take drugs.  As for the noise, I couldn't have said anything if I wanted to, I was too doped up from the spinal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Wow, Shawna, glad to hear you made it through OK. I have yet to have any children but I can only imagine the strength both mentally and physically to make it through something like that!

In other news... 
I dunno about TomKat - I mean it's cute and all but something just strikes me as off about the whole situation. I get a weird energy from it. Is it just me or does Tom Cruise seem like he kinda lost his marbles somewhere? I have no prob with his beliefs and stuff, but he is just, I dunno, so weird about everything!

 

I bet Suri will be one hot chika though...


----------



## Shawna (Apr 19, 2006)

Well, I heard that he got weird around the time that he fired his long time manager and hired his sister as a manager.  She is a scientologist too.  I have a feeling that the old manager was just really good at preventing some of Tom's behaviour.  I bet he has been like that all along, and it was just kept hidden.  The whole thing does seem fishy to me too.  I wonder how long they will last as a couple.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wattage* 
_...........I dunno about TomKat - I mean it's cute and all but something just strikes me as off about the whole situation. I get a weird energy from it. Is it just me or does Tom Cruise seem like he kinda lost his marbles somewhere? I have no prob with his beliefs and stuff, but he is just, I dunno, so weird about everything!........_

 
I couldn't agree more.  I mean, its great if they are happy and all, but his laugh and high-voltage grin almost seem maniacal.  I used to work with a woman who had that same habit and she was a wee bit o' the scary! She would laugh and smile like that at everything.  Good or bad.  It was like she was holding back the rage by laughing.  

Well, let's hope he doesn't need a psychiatrist, as that is frowned upon.   Oh, and if Katie has any post-partum depression, there is always vitamins!  And exercise.  Right, Tom? 

But on a serious note, correct me if I'm wrong:  Scientology, from what I have heard Tom Cruise say in interviews, has "clearing sessions" where you work your way through past emotional scars.  Now, they don't believe in psychiatry, but that is kind of what Scientology sounds like.  I am sorry if anyone here is a Scientologist and I am getting this all wrong.  Just an observation.  

Ooooh, I am being glib!!!!!


----------



## JLEEMARKOWITZ (Apr 19, 2006)

i love tom cruise,but latley he does seem a little off his rocker
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ,i love katie as well,but i have to admit she seems happy,to each they're own i guess....


----------



## baby_love (Apr 19, 2006)

I think that Brooke Sheilds' baby was also born in the same hospital...that's what my madre told me.


----------



## Chelly (Apr 20, 2006)

i heard the baby's an alien


----------



## d_flawless (Apr 20, 2006)

i celebrated by seeing her new movie, thanks for smoking, in which she gets fucked against a wall numerous times and is publicly humiliated for lying to the man she interviews...love it
oh yeah, and suri is a cute name


----------



## bottleblack (Apr 20, 2006)

I didn't know Brooke Shields had her baby the same day - that is bizarre!


----------



## lovejam (Apr 20, 2006)

Wouldn't it be funny if Katie had the baby weeks ago, and Tom was just faking a longer pregnancy so he could upstage Brooke Shields? The reason I think this would be funny is because Katie's belly the past couple of weeks looked totally fake. Also, if they can base their entire belief system on bad sci-fi, I feel it's my duty to base my theories about their baby on pictures of a fake-looking belly.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d_flawless* 
_i celebrated by seeing her new movie, thanks for smoking, in which she gets fucked against a wall numerous times and is publicly humiliated for lying to the man she interviews...love it
oh yeah, and suri is a cute name_

 
OMG!  You are killing me!  Too funny!  LOL


----------



## belleza (Apr 24, 2006)

Is it just me or does anyone else think Tom and Katie look like brother and sister?? I have read that people tend to go for people that look similar to them, though..


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *belleza* 
_Is it just me or does anyone else think Tom and Katie look like brother and sister?? ....._

 
Yes, they do.  Even creepier:  Because of the fact that they do look somewhat similar and there is an age difference, sometimes they just look like father and daughter.  There's something to make you gag!


----------



## User34 (Apr 25, 2006)

suri is a cute name.. can't wait to see what she looks like!


----------



## zombie_candy (Apr 26, 2006)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20060424/...NlYwN5bmNhdA--

*Quote from article:*
JERUSALEM (Reuters) - Suri, the name chosen by Hollywood couple Tom Cruise and Katie Holmes for their newborn daughter, is raising more than its share of interest in Israel. *It means "get out of here" in the local language, Hebrew.*

News of the naming puzzled even those Israelis who thought they had seen it all after pop diva Madonna turned the ancient Jewish mystical tradition Kabbalah into a faith for the famous.

*"I really don't know what they were thinking when they chose this name. It's a term that denotes expulsion, like 'Get out of here'," said Gideon Goldenberg, a linguistics professor at the Hebrew University of Jerusalem. "It's pretty blunt."*

Yaron London, a cultural commentator for Israel's Channel 10 television, had this rhetorical question for Suri's proud parents: "Why didn't you just go back to your ancestors' language, and call the kid 'Scram Cruise'?"

*A Cruise family spokesman said last week that Suri has its origins in ancient Hebrew, as a variant on Sarah, the biblical matriarch. But that pronunciation is all but unknown in Israel.*

There are exceptions. Jerusalem journalist Surie Ackerman said her name was a formalized version of a nickname given by fellow ultra-Orthodox Jews in her native United States.

"It sounds strange to me that a non-Jewish, Scientology baby should be called Suri," Ackerman said, referring to the alternative church which counts Cruise among its devotees.

"But there are plenty of strange names in the world."

And there are plenty of alternative meanings for Suri.

It's also a Nubian tribe, the word for "rose" in Persian, "sun" in Sanskrit and a term for a form of Alpaca's wool.

----

Yes and Suri is also Japanese for pickpocket as stated earlier. AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHA !


----------



## stacey (Apr 26, 2006)

See, you can never win! It's a beautiful meaning in one language and in another language it's all f*cked up! haha


----------



## JJones (Apr 29, 2006)

---


----------

